# 20 y/o Expat looking for friends in Cairo



## frenkile (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, I just moved here last week and it has been an exciting adventure checking out the city and especially during Ramadan. I've even kept a blog.

But now that this has settled and I'm getting to work, I guess I didn't realize how lonely the city can be. I only work with two people in a quiet office, they barely speak English and my 'amiyya is the same.

That said, I love music (teach guitar), politics, people, adventuring around the city, and shisha. And a little sugar in my tea
:ranger:

I could really use other people to hang out with and it would be nice just to have a warm conversation or a night out like with my folks back home. My email address is ericfrenkil AT gmail DOT com. Any expats out there?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

How does a 20 y/o American decide to come work in Egypt? What type of work are we talking about here? (no need to answer, I'm just impressed by your age and decision to come to Egypt - what a big step in life)

Get yourself a membership to Gold's Gym and start interacting with folks. It's probably one of the fastest way to meet folks around here.


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

I tend to agree Gold's Gym is great. Im a member there and it is awesome... ummm great choice you can never choose wrong by trying a new country makes you appreciate what you have. I am a convert that lives here with my husband and Ill send you a private email sometime if you have questions I can help with and he will be happy to help as well... have a great night and good luck


----------



## frenkile (Aug 31, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> How does a 20 y/o American decide to come work in Egypt? What type of work are we talking about here? (no need to answer, I'm just impressed by your age and decision to come to Egypt - what a big step in life)
> 
> Get yourself a membership to Gold's Gym and start interacting with folks. It's probably one of the fastest way to meet folks around here.


Thanks mensetmanus, haha I guess regardless of age we all find ourselves adjusting to the same things at some point. I got tired with academia and decided to take my credits for one semester over the summer and work with an NGO here. Had a bit of a background in nonprofit work and organizing to make this possible, but I basically bought a cheap student fare, hoped I could find something productive, and saved up enough to make it work. The cost of living in Egypt is so much less than in the States its definitely do-able, and living near DC allows for the annoyance of intl ngos.

So Gold's Gym... I'm not much of a weightlifter (or someone with much cash for a membership). Then again, everything is different here. McDonald's is fine dining. Could you tell me more about it?


And definitely still open to anyone else's suggestions as well.

Thanks


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Who said anything about weightlifting ? I forgot to mention, you can pretend to be working out.
- it's similar to students going to the library (not really for studying but to meet other students and socialize). Annual membership is around $450-$550 (lower number if you hold an HSBC credit card)

Good luck with the NGO.


----------



## frenkile (Aug 31, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Who said anything about weightlifting ? I forgot to mention, you can pretend to be working out.
> - it's similar to students going to the library (not really for studying but to meet other students and socialize). Annual membership is around $450-$550 (lower number if you hold an HSBC credit card)
> 
> Good luck with the NGO.


Sounds good, I'll check it out. But is there a daily rate that might be cheaper. That's nearly the cost of my airfare.


----------

